# Exposed to whooping cough 1 week after having the vaccine



## hopeful07 (Dec 11, 2007)

Hello


I wonder if you could give me some advice.
I am 35 weeks pregnant and had the whooping and flu vaccine two weeks ago on Monday.


I saw a friend and her new born the following Tuesday. She had a really nasty cough which has since been diagnosed as whooping cough. Poor little mite has just spent 9 days in Hospital but am pleased to report she is due home.


Is our unborn baby at risk ? Do I need to speak with my GP or will the vaccine had a chance to work ?


Be really grateful for any thoughts you might have.


So pleased I had the vaccine, it's a very real threat and can not believe bat some people are choosing not to have it, personal opinion and rant over !


Thanks x


----------



## hopeful07 (Dec 11, 2007)

Sorry I should perhaps add that it is the newborn baby who has whooping cough and that I was holding and kissing her ! Difficult not to, she is very cute !


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Glad to hear that friends LO is out of hospital now. Must have been worrying for them.

I'm assuming that you havn't developed any symptoms since then? No cough? Assuming you are well then your unborn baby won't be at risk as you will have developed antibodies by now following the vaccination.


----------



## hopeful07 (Dec 11, 2007)

Hi thanks for replying.


Yes they were really worried and LO is still very fragile. She has lost weight and still has a cough, but because she no longer needs oxygen they were able to come home. They need to concentrate on getting her weight back up. She was lucky to be a healthy 9lb born. 
With everything they have gone through I didn't feel able to ask what advice they have been given about others getting it   though I know my friend has been given the vaccine herself.


I feel well. No cough or cold symptoms. It's good to hear the vaccine will have started to work. Feel such relief that I had it. 


Thanks again


Love hopeful x


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

So you were exposed 2 weeks ago. The incubation period is up to 20 days after exposure. Hopefully your immunity was recalled by exposure to the vaccine in time. If you do develop cold symptoms then you might be wise to get antibiotics to shorten the infectious period before the baby is born. If you do get it or others that will share your baby's air are also at risk - e.g. your other half, then you need to get advice.


----------



## hopeful07 (Dec 11, 2007)

Hello Holly,


Thank you for taking the time to reply.



I am due to see an obstet tomorrow. I will make sure I talk about it then. Yes I was exposed two weeks ago yesterday. I feel fine. But our LO (who wasn't directly exposed as was at childcare at the time) has come down with a horrible cough yesterday. She is prone to coughs though so will keep a close eye. Could it be that our unborn baby and i are protected but LO isnt as much ?  She us nearly 3 and up to date wth all of her vaccinations. It's hard not to be a little bit paranoid tbh   !


Thanks again


Love hopeful x


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

The vaccination is over 90% effective, but there will still be some who are not fully immune in any vaccination programme. Nothing is guaranteed. Sometimes people will still get an infection but in a mild form and fight it off quicker.

It is unlikely, and there are lots of nasty colds and coughs about at the moment, but as your new born is due very soon I would discuss it. They can always take a swab and rule it out. Better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## hopeful07 (Dec 11, 2007)

Hi


I will mention possibility of swabbing as a precaution and keep a close eye on our little girl. 
I know there is risks of coming into contact with whooping cough and you can't control it as such, but it's worse when you know you have.


Thanks, I will keep you posted !


Love hopeful x


----------



## hopeful07 (Dec 11, 2007)

Hi


Well the good news is that they feel baby will be protected by vaccine and the fact that I still have 4 and a bit weeks to go is a good thing.


Thought I would update the post. 


Thanks 


Hopeful x


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

Excellent news!


----------

